# Panorama prenatal test



## raidaste (Sep 26, 2013)

Does anyone know about insurance coverage on this test? I have a physician who wants to start doing these but I'm a little leary about how insurance is going to want to or not want to cover this test. It's not FDA approved and so I'm thinking it's considered more experimental/investigational. I'm just trying to see if others are doing this and what kind of problems, if any, you are having.
Thanks


----------

